# Cleaner shrimp ate my clam!!!!!



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I got this clam 2 days ago, doing perfect till last night i saw the shrimp little bugger on top of the clam, my though was he is just cleaning him but then i see the clam moving trying to avoid the shrimp. After a while i can notice a big hole in the clam, like his tissue is been eating by the shrimp.
I took the clam out and is dead cos is not reacting when i tap it plus the big hole....Shrimp gets feed everyday, clam does not smell bad and the rest of it looks in good condition...
I had never heard that cleaner shrimp eats clams, might this be one in a million case or had u guys heard or experince something like this.
That sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

do you have hermit crabs?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

yes i do.......red leg ones


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

it was either dying or dead.. the shrimp s a scavanger and if it was dying it probably smelled like dead tissue and it began to eat the dead tissue.. ive had 3 clams and my hermits killed two of them, and the last one i found about 10 bristle worms in the opening at the bottom where the foot is. I dont know if any of thos killed it or maybe it was already dying and they smelled it and scavanged like they are supposed to.. like vultures circling a dying animal just waiting to feast.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

umm probably, i got it from BA at kennedy 3 days ago...should i ask for a refund or something like that in case that it was diying already....


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sure the clam was dying or dead. You won't get any refund from BA or LFS on any livestock that left the store. You can try but I won't get my hopes up.

My wild guess is that when they removed the clam from the tank, it damaged clam's foot(?), which is usually the main cause of clam death, in my opinion. If you can prove that somehow, it will definitely be their fault, and you might get something in return..


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i dont think its the cleaner shrimp who attacked your clam...my clam died too and i saw my hermit eating it but im not 100% sure it was my hermit.. before when i first got it i place it in the bottom and facing upwards and it always moved and i always fix it and later on i noticed the back left side of the shell is not attached anymore and thats when it starts dying..

i dont think you can get a refund for it from BA...


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

clams are very sensitive and thats why you dont see them in everyones tank.. i went through three and decided that was enough money wasted.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh well i think i wont try to get clams anymore, i learned my lesson and im sorry i falsly accused my shrimp...
So far my coral are doing great, here are some pics


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Your sun polyps are my fav! I do miss mine.. The tank looks fantastic!

I am very sorry about the clam.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

nice tank you have.... by the way how big is your tank??


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi thanks, is a 20 gallon long (30x12x12)
Here some more pics, sorry about the quality taking tru my iphone


----------

